# so i have some extra $$ and im lookin for a new baitcaster.... got any suggestions?



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

I recently came into some well deserved money from a car accident settlement and im looking to buy a high level baitcaster.... i dont want to go over $200 but if i do... no biggie because im also planning to get a nice rod for it to if need be

right now i have 3 Rhino RBC300 reels with a 4th one on the way(i love those things... they are cheep, rugged and smooth... not to mention perdy... satin/flat black with red and chrome accents is HOT! lol ) and they are all set for 6.2:1. they get used primarily for senkos, spinnerbaits, and jigs and my crankbaits are pulled with a Shakespeare Alpha...... for those of you who havent been through walmarts fishing section........ this reel has only one bearing which is on the crank and not the spool and a 5.1:1 ratio which is why i have it on cranks.... but it is also the biggest piece o crap evar!..its a good thing that pflueger is now making shakespeares reels... this is the reel thats getting outsourced(like nobodies business) 

Lemme start off with the Quantums.... ive always been a big fan of Zebco reels because zebco family reels have always been good, dependible reels from the spincasters that i used as a kid to my rhino baitcasters and the Quantum Snapshot spinning reel that ive put through just about anything so naturally quantum is the first ones i look at but im still gonna keep my options open to suggestions

i was looking at the Quantum Energy PT....








and i was wondering what everyone thought about them and im not sure what gear set i want either..... if i get one of these, i kinda want to get the burner gear set which is 7.0:1 for fishing stuff that need a fast retrieve like buzz baits and rattletraps so id also use it for spinners as well.... but i also would like to get the 5.1:1 for cranks or even jigs... my jig flippin rod is an 8'6" Southbend Heavy Action steelhead rod that allows me to flip and pitch a mile and im sure the smoothness of this reel would help this as well

Next i was looking at the Quantum Accurist PT....








I was looking at this one for the same reasons as the Energy PT but if i get this one, it'd probably go on my flippin stick due to the fact that it has the Flippin Switch and i find that it would be pointless to not put it on my jig stick

next...Quantum® Kevin VanDam Signature Series








Basically for the exact same reason as the Accurist PT due to the flippin switch

Next up is the Shimano Citica....








mainly because i hear nothing but good things a Shimano reels but ive never been a fan of shimanos stuff... eventhough ive only owned cheap spinning reels from them so i wont let that affect my decision..... also i hear that the Curados are pretty good reels too so i might look into one of those too

Next up is Bass Pro Shops® Rick Clunn Signature Series








basically... my buddy Tom has like 6 of these reels and he just loves em and he let me use one a few times and i really liked the feel and smoothness of this reel... it felt really comfortable for me to used and was exceptionally user friendly.... its also a nice lookin reel...i know looks dont mean squat as far as performance goes but if i have a reel that looks good, thats always a plus 

Next is the Bass Pro Shops® Johnny Morris Signature Series








pretty similar to the Clunn reel except it has 10 bearings instead of 8.... im assuming it handles a lot like the clunn reel and also its pretty pleasing to the eye...ooooo shiney lol

Pflueger® Summit® LP








its got 9 double shielded SS ball bearings but only comes with a 7.1:1 ratio... my grandfather swears by pflueger reels and he has one of these and he loves it... also its looks nice and comes with a mail in coupon for a tshirt lol

and added by Popular Demand.. the Shimano® Curado® 








from what i hear this is a good reel... its got a High Speed 7:1 ratio if i choose to go that route and it also comes with 6.2:1 and 5:1 ratios too. the 100 and 101 series(CU100D, CU101D) have 4BB+1RB where as the 200's and 300's have 5BB+1RB


also i have a question just out of curiosity........

what job would a higher gear ratio (like Quantums burner gear sets 7.0:1 and 7.1:1) be best suited for?


*Basically* i want to get a top of the line reel but i havent decided what job its gonna be used for so i dont know what ratio to get........its not everyday I get extra money like this and though the settlement wont bring my beloved car back, or make my neck stop hurting everyday, i think im entitled to spoil myself a little bit .... im pretty sure i want to get the Quantum Energy PT but like i said, Im gonna keep my options open to suggestions that ill hopefully get in response to this thread

sorry for the lengthy post, i just wanted some advice because this will be my first high dollar reel and i want something thats gonna be easy to use and will last me a while and feels comfortable to use... ANY HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED

thanx


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well actually I have an experience with most of those...
Quantum energy is a decent baitcasting reel.. I think you are paying more for the oil stain color then the reel. With quantums plastic bearings I wouldnt suggest it...

I have the worse energy and its decent for the price. All quantums come with a flippin' switch to my knowledge..

Rick Clunn's reel would be a good bet.. They are pretty solid reels and are backed by Bass Pro shops warrenty..

My brother ordered the KVD signature reel and it was total trash, he ordered it and it was broke when he got it... Pretty similar to the energy...

Citica is probally one of the best deals on baitcasters you will find.. Nice and smooth reel. I know people who prefer throwing it over throwing a curado..

Pretty much the same thing with the Johnny Moris series.. I think 10 bearing is pretty much pointless and a little over the top on a baitcaster...

Pfluegers havent seen this one in action yet but I have an echelon... Thats a pretty solid reel and they cast a mile, I can only amagine this one would be better...

If I was you and had the money I would sway away from the quantum reels because they seem to lose touch over time.. I would suggest a Team Diawa reel, any of there models are excellent and if you get it from Cabelas you wouldnt have a problem if something went wrong with the reel..

I would suggest a curado, but I feel you get more bang for your buck with a Citica...

Its a tough decision to buy a top of the line reel expecially with all the high quality baitcasters out there...

I am sure someone will chime in a bit more.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

By the way....
I have said this before but once you go expensive you wont go back...
Your Rhinos that you love dearly will be a thing of the past...

Do yourself a favor too get a nice rod to go with it...
A shimano crucial is a nice rod... You can get St. Croix's cheap now, but you might want to go to a higher end rod like an Avid or a GL2..


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I really like the Johnny Morris reel because of the dual braking system but a little hint...you can buy the Browning Midas reel since they both are pretty much the same for alot less if you want to save some money. I was told that Bass Pro makes the reels and rods for Browning and they just put it under their label. 

The Johnny Morris has the 6-pin centrifugal and magnetic system. The 6-pin system is easy to access as you just remove the side plate and just push the pins in and out as needed. My cousin in law has a Rick Clunn reel and he is really please with it. It is smooth and casts pretty good.

I have been pleased with my Bass Pro reels. I own a Pro Qualifer baitcaster, an Extreme baitcaster, a Viper, and two Cat Maxx reels. They have not let me down yet so I would recommend them to anyone. All of them but the Cat Maxx are combo'd with their associated rods too. 

My next reel and rod purchase will be a Johnny Morris combo or a Abu Garcia Record HC50 with a Johnny Morris Rod or St. Croix Premier or a G-Loomis rod.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanx for the input nick... ill keep all that in mind... according to the description, the energy doesnt have the switch but i could be wrong..... im going to check out a few places and check out some of these reels in person before i make my final decision.... my gf thinks im going to spend all my $$ on her and she got mad when I told her that this money is the only compensation i got from my car so i want buy myself something nice and save the rest....... shes all like "Well What are you gonna buy?!? lemme guess... more fishing stuff!?!?" and i was like...... "NU UH.... i want to buy some video games too!" lol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> Thanx for the input nick... ill keep all that in mind... according to the description, the energy doesnt have the switch but i could be wrong..... im going to check out a few places and check out some of these reels in person before i make my final decision.... my gf thinks im going to spend all my $$ on her and she got mad when I told her that this money is the only compensation i got from my car so i want buy myself something nice and save the rest....... shes all like "Well What are you gonna buy?!? lemme guess... more fishing stuff!?!?" and i was like...... "NU UH.... i want to buy some video games too!" lol


The energy"s" I have does have a switch...
And I dont use it! 
Just never got around to liking it...
Only time I will use it is when I sling a buzzbait... Which I rarely do with the energys..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

heh........ nick, my rhinos are here for life...... im still gonna keep my low budget stuff around and they are pretty durable and actually on the same platform as atleast 3 quantum reels and I can swap in parts from those reels so that takes care of my need to hotrod stuff ..im a mechanic and i need to tinker lol..plus i dont always have the money to buy high dollar equipment so ima stick withem.... now however is an exception.... and im gonna spoil myself and put together a high dollar rod and reel combo... im gonna go to gander mtn this weekend to see what they have and i might stop in at rodmakers and see what they have and check to see if they can order me some quantum parts to hop up my rhinos .........try as you must... i will never FULLY go to the dark side lol MUAHAHAHA


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am in somewhat the same spot you are. except I found 2 reels and 2 rods to match each reel. I want the Quantum Energy Pt baitcaster and spinning....matched with either a Fenwick or Falcon rod. It started with a F and I will knwo it when I go back to the store anyway. Rods are 100-110 and the reels are 110-130. I just can't decide which one I want more. I "need" a new baitcaster, but I also "need" a new spinning rig. Oh I hate this kind of decision


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wheres the Shimano Curado or the Diawa Viento? 2 awesome reels for under $200


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the curados have 4 old style one new style best reel for the money by far love them.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the Quantum Energy Tour....I was in serch of the PT and the Fin was out of them and I couldn't walk away from the deal the salesman was presenting me with. Best reel I have ever owned hands down. I have the Burner gearing in it and you can scream a buzz bait with eaaasseeee...or just slow down for your cranks and jigs. The Energy PT and the Enrgy Tour do not have flippin switches. The Accurist PT that I have does...it is a 2005 model. But I rarely use the switch. The Energy PT or even the Tour will flip absolutley effortlessly....no need for the switch. Oh....my vote is for Quantum..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You must add Curado to the list!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

I added the Curado to the list by popular demand....so far, the top choices on that list are the Energy PT, BPS Clunn/Morris, the Pflueger, and the Curado. but im not keeping my choices limited to those just yet.....i want to check each out in person just to see how they feel and and crankem a few times to get a sense of the smoothness.

does gander mtn carry the PT, Pflueger, and the curado? if they do, then that would be SWEET so that i dont have to run all over the place......


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I know Gander carries Quantum. I bought my Accurist PT, I would assume they still carry them. I am also pretty sure that they carry the Shimano's as well.

I got a flyer form Fin Feather and Fur this past week and they are having a big sale this Sunday. They are avertising the Quantum Tour Edition Baitcast reel (Model # TE1170PT) which I believe is the burner for $229, which is a good price. Plus if you buy that reel you get 40% off any rod in stock and a free hat. They usually have a TON of rods in stock. Just an FYI


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Daiwa Viento would be my choice for flippin/pitchin! I love that thing...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> I know Gander carries Quantum. I bought my Accurist PT, I would assume they still carry them. I am also pretty sure that they carry the Shimano's as well.
> 
> I got a flyer form Fin Feather and Fur this past week and they are having a big sale this Sunday. They are avertising the Quantum Tour Edition Baitcast reel (Model # TE1170PT) which I believe is the burner for $229, which is a good price. Plus if you buy that reel you get 40% off any rod in stock and a free hat. They usually have a TON of rods in stock. Just an FYI


where is that place? i might want to check them out if its not too far of a drive


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fin Feather Fur Outfitters is in Ashland, OH. If I have time, I might try to get there this weekend to look at some Mini-14s
http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Shimano!!!!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Or what about Abu Garcia Revo STX. Its $199.99. It has 10 bearings + 1 roller bearing and comes in 6.41:1 and 7.1:1 gear ratio. Holds 140 yards of 12 lbs test. 

If you really want to go all out you can buy the Ferrari and Caddie of bait casters...Shimano Calais DC ($650) or the Daiwa Steez ($450). The Steez only weighs 5.5 ounce...4.3 ounces lighter than the Calais DC.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well gander mtn doesnt have the Energy PT nor the Pflueger ...... infact the only top of the line baitcasters they had were the curados and they had them priced at 199.99 and they didnt even have the gearset i wanted either so it looks like im gonna either have to order which ever reel i choose from either BPS or Cabelas.... i might stop by that finfeatherfuroutfitters if im ever out that way because somethings loopy about their online catalog.... although i havent checked out rodmakers shop or Kame's or Falls Outdoor sports.......


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I would take the $200.00 and parlay it into 3 used Curados (older model, the green ones!) off Ebay.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great choice jeff, it is a plan of mine, hopefully sooner than later


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just couldn't bring myself to drop that much money on "a" reel. You starting to like the baitcasters a bit more JB?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, i def. do, I realized you just cant do EVERYTHING with a spinning reel, but close...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Save your money and buy more OGF gear!!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i got plenty of money for that........ you gonna have any gear at the seminar on saturday?!?


----------

